# Why Did You Sell Your Stowa?



## rezoguitar (Feb 6, 2013)

Just curious.

I've been fascinated with Stowa for some time. There is just nothing out there on the web where they get slagged or hated or ragged on. Nothing, literally, but positives (which is a great testament to a superbly run business).

Wait times for new orders, maybe a size issue on a particular wrist are the only things people may have an issue. Seems like a keeper for any watch enthusiast.

That said, why did you sell or trade your Stowa?

JB

Full disclosure: I'm quietly lurking in the sales forum looking for a Stowa....


----------



## Noobheure (Jan 13, 2013)

Only time I've seen a Stowa on sale was because of wrist size.

Personnaly the 1938 chrono is my all time grail


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

I sold my Seatime because of the size. I prefer ~40mm divers but I thought I'd give it a shot. 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## BaggerRyder (May 4, 2012)

I haven't sold mine but it may be going up in the sales corner soon. The reason is that it just doesn't get enough wrist time. I'm not sure why, I guess it doesn't excite me when I put it on as it once did. The B Dial Flieger was my first automatic, and my first serious watch purchase. When I received it it didn't leave my wrist, and I thought I had the perfect watch for my taste. But then I bought a Damasko from another member here and now that doesn't leave my wrist. I'm currently thinking about purchasing another Damasko, or possibly a Sinn, and the only way I can justify spending the money on another watch is if I get rid of one. Unfortunately that means the Stowa will be the one to go. Just no longer in love with it.


----------



## rezoguitar (Feb 6, 2013)

"Just no longer in love with it"

Man was that a phrase I never used before finding this place...


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've sold two Stowas.

The Antea KS was a beautiful watch, but just too elegant for my needs and wasn't getting much wrist time. I got into it very reasonably and didn't lose any money, so that was cool. Only other dislike on the KS was the teeny crown made winding it a bit painful.

The second Stowa was one of the special edition 2801 hand wind fliegers. I realized that as far as pilot watches go, I actually prefer Laco fliegers for their more original styling and 42mm diameter. The Stowa just didn't excite me, and I always reached for one of my other pilot watches. Strangely enough I'm a big fan of my Ikarus, which uses the same case, but has that stunning rhodium dial treatment.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

The Partitio is the only Stowa piece that somewhat appealed to me aesthetically. Outstanding craftsmanship for the money, but just did not "ring all the bells" for me (very subjective), listed it a few days after acquisition . . . .


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

I've sold an Airman and an Antea.

The Antea, I shouldn't really have bought, although it taught me a lesson - Bauhaus-influenced watches appeal to me in theory but not in practice. 

The Airman went because, at a glance, I was mistaking the thick seconds hand for a minute hand. This is no criticism of the watch, obviously, because that's the way that authentic fliegers come.


----------



## rezoguitar (Feb 6, 2013)

Always thoughtful responses here in the German forum.

"too elegant for my needs". I just went through that...

"....appealed to me in theory but not in practice." That's what I am working through now for my next purchase.

I am captivated and fascinated by the one handers and the chronos. But I've been able to emotionally and logically pause/step back, think about it a lot over the course of more than a week or four, and realize neither of those would work for me long term.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

rezoguitar said:


> Always thoughtful responses here in the German forum.
> 
> "too elegant for my needs". I just went through that...
> 
> ...


I think alot more of us should REALLY try to "step back and logically think about a purchase" instead of being so quick to pull out the wallet. So many times I see, "just got my grail watch", or something similar to this, and not a month later it's up for sale. A bad investment, is a bad investment. We all know what's offered in the German watch world. If we just take the time to do an honest, unbiased comparo of the different offerings, think for ourselves and not post a "what should I buy" type of thread, I think alot of "painful purchases" could be easily avoided.

Of course, needs and tastes change too, and you can't avoid that.


----------



## tctan (Jul 10, 2011)

i sold a flieger w/date. great watch but a tad too small.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I never did.


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Me neither...



stuffler said:


> I never did.


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

9mths on and I'm still loving mine.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

I admit I once thought I could flip my Antea. Sometimes Bauhaus style can be a little too much function oriented... minimalism is nice, but can also be a bit boring from time to time. Anyway in the end I love the Antea for it's incredible quality, not to mention it's the most accurate of my collection, so I decided it's a keeper. When I want some more bling I switch to other pieces of my collection... none of them has the same incredible care for the smallest detal nor the same great price-performance ratio. :-!
Now I'm choosing my next Stowa, probably a Baumuster B or a Marine ;-)


----------



## rezoguitar (Feb 6, 2013)

Mike,

You strike me as one guy who really truly has mastered watch evaluation and knowing one's self.


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

I haven't sold my Stowa Fleiger No Date but I gave it to my wife to wear and haven't worn it since. She wears it daily and i think it looks great on her.

Reason...










Rich


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

tribe125 said:


> The Airman went because, at a glance, I was mistaking the thick seconds hand for a minute hand. This is no criticism of the watch, obviously, because that's the way that authentic fliegers come.


I sold my Airman too because I didn't think it was legible enough. The minute hand in particular seemed really short and too similar to the hour hand unless you had light reflecting off the blue (which doesn't happen that often). Still, I have a Marine Original on order, so I obviously love the brand.


----------



## 2cats (Feb 24, 2011)

Now that the ridiculous purchase process (including building the wrong configuration and multiple improper strap sizing) is behind me, I've gotten to like the Antea 390 on gray alligator quite well. It's presumably one of their last chronometer movements. If I were to sell, it would be because it is one of three 2824 based watches that I have, and I would probably upgrade it to a Tangomat.


----------



## Noobheure (Jan 13, 2013)

2cats said:


> Now that the ridiculous purchase process (including building the wrong configuration and multiple improper strap sizing) is behind me, I've gotten to like the Antea 390 on gray alligator quite well. It's presumably one of their last chronometer movements. If I were to sell, it would be because it is one of three 2824 based watches that I have, and I would probably upgrade it to a Tangomat.


Is it the grey alligator from Stowa ? I wanted to see how it looked (their pictures don't give much perspective) and I was interested in seeing some pics of the grey alligator strap !


----------



## 2cats (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes; I'll try to produce a couple of pix.


----------



## Noobheure (Jan 13, 2013)

2cats said:


> Yes; I'll try to produce a couple of pix.


Thanks a ton !


----------



## 2cats (Feb 24, 2011)

The Stowa straps don't look much like their pictures. The brown strap looked awful. The gray goes well with the stainless, the hands, the dial - it works well. It's a little different. 7.25" wrist. I wish it ran like a chronometer.

View attachment 980316
View attachment 980321
View attachment 980323


----------



## Noobheure (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you ! Indeed it looks NOTHING like their pictures, but it looks quite classy  Love your watch


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

I sold my Baumuster B because I was stupid.

Fortunately I smartened up a bit and after the requisite 3.5 month wait Stowa sent me a new one. It is the only watch I've ever bought twice.


----------



## WatchTheTime7 (Feb 20, 2013)

Text removed - no sales-related posts in discussion forums, please.

*Moderator*


----------



## Wysie (Sep 18, 2011)

Completely agree with many of the comments here, especially the one on a watch being "too elegant" and on us being too quick to purchase a watch. I'm currently in a phase where I realized that while some of the watches I own look nice, they're just going to sit there and not be on my wrist for a long long time. Some of these watches are just not my style. They look good in pictures but not with my style of dressing. One question I tend to ask myself before I purchase now is, "Am I going to wear it enough?"

One time I had a Stowa Baumaster B (2801) and a Laco Paderborn, I nearly sold my Stowa but ended up selling the Laco instead. I found the Stowa finishing just that little bit more classy and impressive, and have been wearing it a lot since then. It's one of the few watches I can (almost) say with confidence I don't think I'll sell. With that said, anyone looking to sell their Marine Chrono?


----------



## jdr (Apr 30, 2007)

I bought mine last December from a board member who sold it for what I thought was a trivial reason, but I can't remember what that was. I liked it, but was totally seduced by the Nomos watches and decided I would get one of those after I saved a little more money. Now, a little more than a year later I have no serious interest in a Nomos. My Marine Automatic has become one of my prized possessions. I am now smitten by a Marine Original. If I were to buy a MO I would sell my MA to help fund the new purchase... maybe.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I've owned several over the past few years.

Flieger A auto, no logo, no date - First Stowa and I sold it to buy an Omega Seamaster pro.
Flieger B auto - I sold this to buy a Speedbird III GMT because I wanted to have a watch on bracelet and have the Baumuster B with the handwinder, so I bought a Handwinder
Flieger A special edition; Stowa Croc strap - Had this for a few months and really liked it but after trying on the IWC needed to find one and when I found the IWC Mark XVI at an awesome price sold the Flieger A.
Marine Auto sterling silver- too big for me for the type of watch it is

*Baumuster B* - handwinder - sold it to pay the lawyer when we were buying our house!
I was in a selling mode that month and sold a few watches. I would get the Baumuster B again

*Antea KS* - still have it and has sentimental value so will never sell!


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I sold mine too because I was stupid!
I would get one again as I find it easy to tell the time compared to the Flieger A. Its a different style compared to IWC Mark XVI as well.

however I want a watch with a light colored dial to be my last addition



Saxon007 said:


> I sold my Baumuster B because I was stupid.
> 
> Fortunately I smartened up a bit and after the requisite 3.5 month wait Stowa sent me a new one. It is the only watch I've ever bought twice.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

A Stowa Flieger is on my list of about four or five watches that I almost certainly will acquire in the future. It is not at the very top of my list because there are a couple other watches that I have to get first. However, when I get one, I do not envision selling it unless someone gifts me a IWC Flieger.


----------



## FM7 (Sep 11, 2010)

I've sold four:
Marine Automatic non COSC - because I bought one with COSC parts before they stopped selling them.
Marine Automatic with COSC parts - to fund another passion: synthesizers
Baumuster B - also to fund music gear
Antea Day Date - Like Saxon007 I feel stupid for selling it in the first place, and will probably end up going through the wait again to get another one. 

I don't regret having bought any of them because they were all beautiful in their own right, and Stowa being such a small company I'm not sure I'd have seen them in person otherwise.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I managed to pick up a Baumuster B again, this time I should keep it


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

You really cannot argue with the fit, finish, quality and value STOWA provides. I had a MOLE, but that was flipped to fund something else. More recently, I had a MA, which was flipped to fund my Dornblueth. (Watches look similar and I wanted the D&S more) 

Also, the lug to lug measurements were too long for my wrist, they just didnt fit - And this was the primary reason I let them go


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Aquaracer1 said:


> You really cannot argue with the fit, finish, quality and value STOWA provides. I had a MOLE, but that was flipped to fund something else. More recently, I had a MA, which was flipped to fund my Dornblueth. (Watches look similar and I wanted the D&S more)
> 
> Also, the lug to lug measurements were too long for my wrist, they just didnt fit - And this was the primary reason I let them go


What a nice collection--as nice as Stowa watches are it is hard to criticize moving a MA for a rare and beautiful 4.0! It's interesting you mentioned the long lug to lug...I have been a happy MA owner for 18 months or so and just this week starting wondering about the size on my 6.5 inch wrist. In another thread I lamented about the small 36mm size of my new Nomos, but when I strapped on the MA a couple days ago it felt a little large for my liking. (Of course our eyes get used to what we wear, but even still my tastes are definitely moving toward sub-40mm dials.) I will never spend what is requried to get a Quintus or a 4.0 and I really love my MA silver, but it is having to fight for wrist time and lately it is losing. I don't think I will ever sell, but I get why you did. I don't know if you've ever done a review of your 4.0, but I'd love to see one!


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

flyingpicasso said:


> What a nice collection--as nice as Stowa watches are it is hard to criticize moving a MA for a rare and beautiful 4.0! It's interesting you mentioned the long lug to lug...I have been a happy MA owner for 18 months or so and just this week starting wondering about the size on my 6.5 inch wrist. In another thread I lamented about the small 36mm size of my new Nomos, but when I strapped on the MA a couple days ago it felt a little large for my liking. (Of course our eyes get used to what we wear, but even still my tastes are definitely moving toward sub-40mm dials.) I will never spend what is requried to get a Quintus or a 4.0 and I really love my MA silver, but it is having to fight for wrist time and lately it is losing. I don't think I will ever sell, but I get why you did. I don't know if you've ever done a review of your 4.0, but I'd love to see one!


I have learned that 39 mm is IDEAL for my 6.75 inch wrist. To me, its really not the case size, but rather the lug to lug. Just personal preference. The MA is a stunning piece no doubt, just did not fit me as well as I would have liked. Here is a brief write-up I did on the 04.0: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-dornbluth-04-0-a-774751.html

Cheers!


----------



## wicked (Feb 17, 2007)

I sold my Flieger becoz it wears too small. I'm not a sucker for big fashion watch, but 40mm is more suitable for dress watch really. 
42mm for Flieger would be perfect.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Aquaracer1 said:


> I have learned that 39 mm is IDEAL for my 6.75 inch wrist. To me, its really not the case size, but rather the lug to lug. Just personal preference. The MA is a stunning piece no doubt, just did not fit me as well as I would have liked. Here is a brief write-up I did on the 04.0: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-dornbluth-04-0-a-774751.html
> 
> Cheers!


I even commented on that post, but it's been a few months and many posts ago, so I hope I can be forgiven for forgetting! Sent it to Dirk yet for work?


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

flyingpicasso said:


> I even commented on that post, but it's been a few months and many posts ago, so I hope I can be forgiven for forgetting! Sent it to Dirk yet for work?


Oh yea, I just remembered that you did - That was a long time ago! I expect it back next week. Full service, cleaning, regulation and a larger crown installed : )


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

I sold my Flieger with logo / date, then waited 3.5 months for a B dial. I probably should have kept the A dial too, but I couldn't justify keeping both. The logo / date version was a great watch.

Sold this...










Then ordered and waited 3.5 months for this...


----------



## MasterBlaster300 (Aug 22, 2011)

Almost one year and still loving my Stowa Flieger No Logo No Date!!! I was so impressed with it that I did not mind letting my Marine Master 300 go.
The MM300 was amazing (really!), but just never as comfy or as versitile as I hoped, not for my size wrist, and not for the money spent.

But the Stowa hits it out of the ball park for the price. You don't feel that any corners have been cut. Excellent craftmanship, good lume, and the matt finish barely shows off any marks. The details on the dial are well done and the blued hands are the real deal. I have found that it is very versitile watch given the strap used which is just what I was looking for. I might try a bracelet for the summer too. Personally, I like the size of it just fine. It sits well on the my wrist and has great presence. The watch is all dial, so visually it does not look small on my 7.25" wrist. Can't imagine selling it anytime, ever... 
Atleast not after that long 4-5 month wait to get it, But Stowa customer service was excellent ...!

I can see others selling their watches because, thats just part of the hobby, we love the research and experience new watches.. so its going to happen.
But for me the Stowa Flieger has become exactly what I was hoping for it a daily wearer. 

B.


----------



## kungapa (Mar 14, 2011)

I got my Antea KS at a steal for $400, with box and extra bands. Not a watch that will likely ever leave my collection, even though new things are likely to be incoming soon.


----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

It was a huge mistake to sell my rare white dial Prodiver. Unfortunately I never liked its thick caseback which makes the watch uncomfortable to wear sometimes. The white dial with orange hands is not my favorite combo. I just ordered a Seatime which has a slimmer caseback and low key black dial with standard hands, which I think will make the watch more wearable. I can't wait though it will a super long wait.


----------



## Mivonks (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a Flieger that I love, and a recently acquired dateless Seatime that I am considering selling. The Seatime is nice, but it hasn't really grabbed me as I had hoped.


----------



## TimeZero (Oct 20, 2008)

I have had several Stowas over the years and still own two.

The first I bought was the Ikarus, which is essentially a Flieger with a rhodium dial. I thought I'd love it (and I did, especially with the COSC movement and the German Silver rotor) but I found the gray dial looked better in photos than it did on my wrist, so I sold it. 

Next I bought a used Flieger A model, also an automatic, used from someone on the board. I liked it well enough but the previous owner had put a nasty scratch on the bezel that I never quite got over. It was fully disclosed, so no disrespect to the seller, but I thought I could live with it and I couldn't. 

I then picked up an Antea Creme. I loved it. But I just didn't wear it as much as I had hoped so I sold it. I regret that and would consider buying another, though I truly covet a Nomos. 

I also acquired a Stowa MOLE II. I still have it. I like it well enough, but I go through phases where I wear it all the time and love it, and then there are times when I look at it and pick up something else. I've considered selling it several times, but as of now still wear it. One day, I may get another Dornbluth and if so, will probably sell the MOLE then. No need for two extraordinarily similar looking Marine-style watches.

I also have a Flieger 2801 hand-wound, with no logo and no date. I like it. It has great lume and the movement is super smooth and precise. But it's a little barren and I prefer the GO Senator Navigator, which I view as the consummate B-dial. None I've ever seen looks as good to me. But I do prefer the 40 mm size, and might consider a Stowa B-Dial in the future. Though I then would be faced with the 2- similar-looking-watches-in-the-collection problem. I suppose there are worse things.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Citizen V said:


> I sold my Seatime because of the size. I prefer ~40mm divers but I thought I'd give it a shot.


Ditto, though I'm kind of regretting it.

Really nice watch that I may re-purchase at some point.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Until today I sold 9 (nine ) Stowa watches.
# 1 was a "Seatime" black dial that I sold for having it replaced by a rare "Seatime" blue w/o date window - fantastic :-!
# 2 left me, not making me very sad: A "MO", white dial / Roman numerals went to Ireland and three vintage "Seatime" watches arrived at my home. :-d
# 3 wasn't really my watch, my son was the owner of a "L.E. 2801" that I sold for him. My "L.E. 2801" is here yet. b-)
# 4 - no Stowa, but a Schauer - "Edition 9" sold to fund a "1938 Chrono" plus an "Antea" creme.
# 5 was by far the best deal: I sold a "Flieger L.E.", hw Durowe mvt. from 1997 (70th anniversary) and purchased an "Exima", hw Omega 286 mvt. 
# 6 travelled to Spain ( "Prodiver", carbon dial) and I..........................just saved the money to buy something later on.
# 7 N.O.S. Stowa "Convertible" (I had two 100% identical ones) was given to a fellow member in France and I bought a vintage "Minu-Stop" pocket watch
# 8 was *not sold* by me - it was bought by Joerg Schauer: He wanted to add one of my vintage alarm wrist watches to his museum. 
# 9 is still here: Next Saturday a "MA" will be collected at my home.........to be replaced by two "Antea" L.E.s, the Poland L.E.s :-!

You see, there was/is more bartering than selling the watches: One leaves and two or three will fit into the empty space in the vault. ;-)

Some of the watches written about here you can see in my album................and even a lot more,
Marines

Volker ;-)


----------

